# TOP HOT Màn khung xếp hiện đại nhất hiện nay chính hãng EASY DREAM



## TRẦN CÔNG HOÀNG (21/7/21)

*Top 5 mẫu màn khung xếp sang trọng cho phòng ngủ- phòng cưới *
_*Màn khung xếp* đang ngày càng trở nên phổ biến hơn trong mỗi gia đình Việt. Bạn đang tìm kiếm một mẫu màn khung xếp ưng ý nhất? Hãy cùng khám phá ngay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé._
Màn là một trong những vật dụng không thể thiếu trong căn phòng ngủ giúp bảo vệ giấc ngủ của gia đình bạn. Thay vì sử dụng các loại màn gấp thông thường, thì ngày nay *màn khung* trở thành lựa chọn phổ biến dành cho người Việt. Bạn đang tìm kiếm cho mình một mẫu *màn khung xếp *sang trọng, đẹp nhất cho căn phòng ngủ của mình? Hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay top 5 mẫu *màn khung xếp* tuyệt đẹp dành cho không gian phòng ngủ của gia đình bạn trong bài viết dưới đây nhé.




Màn khung xếp không khoan tường 






màn khung xếp không khoan tường màu cam
*Màn khung xếp là gì?*
Màn khung là vật dụng rất quen thuộc và phổ biến trong căn phòng ngủ của mỗi gia đình Việt. Chúng đã và đang thay thế cho các loại màn gấp truyền thống, kém thẩm mỹ để tạo nên không gian phòng ngủ ngăn nắp, gọn gàng và thông minh hơn. Hiện nay, có hai loại màn khung phổ biến nhất đó chính là màn khung có định và màn khung xếp. *Màn khung xếp* là loại màn khung có thể thu được cả phần khung và màn giúp bộ khung trở nên gọn gàng, tiện nghi hơn.




Tiện gọn sang trọng đẳng cấp 
*Ưu – Nhược điểm của màn khung xếp*
*Màn khung xếp* là lựa chọn thông minh dành cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn. Vì sao lại như vậy? Hãy cùng tìm hiểu những ưu – nhược điểm của loại màn khung này nhé.
*♦Ưu điểm của màn khung xếp*
Ưu điểm lớn nhất phải kể đến của loại màn khung này đó chính là khả năng xếp gọn nhanh chóng, không chiếm quá nhiều không gian trong căn phòng ngủ của bạn. *Màn khung xếp* có thể khiến không gian phòng ngủ luôn có cảm giác rộng rãi hơn so với các loại màn cố định thông thường.
*Màn khung xếp *có không gian chứa phía trong rộng lớn giúp bảo vệ giấc ngủ cho gia đình bạn tránh khỏi sự tấn công của các loại côn trùng khi ngủ. Bởi vậy mà loại màn xếp này được đánh giá là loại *màn chống muỗi cho người lớn* rất hiệu quả.






Video hướng dẫn sử dụng màn khung xếp khoan tường có dây kéo ( dây rút ròng rọc )
*♦Nhược điểm* của *màn khung xếp*
So với các loại màn cố định thì *màn khung xếp* sẽ khó sử dụng và tốn sức hơn để có thể kéo hoặc xếp lại bộ khung gọn gàng. Ngoài ra, do việc cần vận hành phức tạp hơn so với các loại màn cố định truyền thống bởi vậy mà các loại màn khung xếp thường kém cạnh về độ bền.




*Top 5 mẫu màn xếp đẹp nhất 2021*
Qua những thông tin trên chắc hẳn bạn đã hiểu hơn về ưu – nhược điểm của loại *màn xếp* này. Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một mẫu _màn đẹp cho phòng ngủ_ của gia đình mình, hãy cùng EASY DREAM khám phá ngay top 5 mẫu màn xếp sang trọng và đẹp nhất ngay dưới đây nhé.
*Màn khung xếp vàng ấm áp, sang trọng*
Nếu bạn vẫn chưa tìm kiếm được một mẫu *màn xếp* ưng ý thì mẫu *màn khung xếp* dưới đây sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Với thiết kế khung xếp tiện lợi, mẫu màn xếp sang trọng này khiến cho không gian căn phòng ngủ trở nên ấm áp và yên bình giúp bạn có thể thư thái tận hưởng những giấc ngủ, nghỉ ngơi tại nhà của mình.




_Màn khung xếp hồng ấm áp, sang trọng_
*Màn khung xếp hồng mộng mơ*
Nếu bạn là một cô nàng yêu thích gam màu hồng ngọt ngào và mộng mơ thì mẫu màn xếp hường phấn dưới đây sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Mẫu *màn xếp* này khiến cho không gian phòng ngủ luôn mang không khí có chút ngọt ngào, chút lãng mạn, đầy thơ mộng giúp bạn có những giấc ngủ tuyệt vời nhất.




_       Màn khung xếp tím mộng mơ_
*Màn xếp cam cao cấp*
Mẫu *màn xếp* cam với thiết kế khung hình bán nguyệt dưới đây vừa mang lại vẻ sang trọng, cao cấp lại vừa khiến không gian căn phòng ngủ của bạn trở nên ấm cúng giúp bạn có thể yên tâm chìm vào giấc ngủ bình yên mỗi tối.




_Màn xếp cam cao cấp_
*Mẫu màn xếp thu gọn thông minh*








Tiếp theo đây cũng là một mẫu *màn khung xếp* đẹp đáng cân nhắc cho không gian phòng ngủ của gia đình bạn. Mẫu màn xếp được thiết kế với 3 cửa tiện lợi có thể thu gọn dễ dàng mang lại nhiều tiện ích cho người sử dụng.








_Mẫu màn xếp thu gọn thông minh_



*Mẫu màn xếp xanh trẻ trung*
Xanh là một gam màu dịu nhẹ mang đến cảm giác thư thái, thoải mái cho mọi người. Bởi vậy mà mẫu *màn xếp* xanh trẻ trung dưới đây chính là một trong những màn xếp đẹp, rất được ưa chuộng hiện nay. Nếu bạn đang tìm mua màn đẹp cho căn phòng của mình thì chắc chắn sẽ không bỏ qua được mẫu *màn khung xếp* này.




_Mẫu màn  thu xếp  gọn xanh trẻ trung_

_


Màn xếp thông minh _
Trên đây là những chia sẻ về *màn khung xếp* mà EASY DREAM muốn mang đến cho bạn. Hy vọng bài viết đã giúp bạn hiểu hơn về loại *màn khung xếp* cũng như chọn được mẫu *màn đẹp cho phòng ngủ* của mình.
Nếu bạn có nhu cầu tìm mua màn xếp đẹp với mức giá tốt nhất trên thị trường hãy đến với EASY DREAM. EASY DREAM tự tin cam kết mang lại cho bạn những sản phẩm từ những thương hiệu màn chất lượng, uy tín hàng đầu hiện nay.
Liên hệ đặt hàng ngay đến nhận nhiều ưu đãi từ EASY DREAM qua *hotline 0332.039 .886 * ngay nhé.
*WEBSITE*: Top 5 Mẫu Màn Khung Xếp Sang Trọng Cho Phòng Ngủ Phòng Cưới Decor


----------

